
Ask HN: How do you manage your event tracking and analytics? - dabeeeenster
- Do you not do this?
- Do you integrate individually with specific platforms like Mixpanel&#x2F;GA etc?
- Do you use Segment?<p>I am a Segment.com customer, but their new pricing model is going to cost me 10x the plan I&#x27;m currently grandfathered into. There don&#x27;t appear to be any alternatives to Segment - so much so that I&#x27;m thinking of building a similar service with a different pricing&#x2F;business model.<p>What do people think about that idea?
======
rwieruch
We used Mixpanel [0] in our frontend some time ago. But there was no real
business strategy behind it. That's why it got abandoned eventually.

Now we experiment with Keen.io [1] to track events for different/new features
in our tool. We started to track events from our backend, but for user
behaviour we would use it to track events from the frontend as well.

[0] - [https://mixpanel.com/](https://mixpanel.com/)

[1] - [https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)

------
tedmiston
Depending on your particular use case and integrations (especially how many
you use), there are two alternative hubs that come to mind: Astronomer [1] and
mParticle [2]. Astronomer is more focused on building a router for any type of
data and enterprise-level use cases. I have not used mParticle personally, but
founders from Segment and mParticle gave thorough answers on how they differ
on this Quora question [3].

Disclosure: I've done dev work for Astronomer.

[1]: [http://www.astronomer.io](http://www.astronomer.io)

[2]: [https://www.mparticle.com/](https://www.mparticle.com/)

[3]: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-key-differences-
between-S...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-key-differences-between-
Segment-and-mParticle)

------
ravivyas
You probably need to find an alternative to mixpanel. Segment works well w.r.t
pricing if the services you are connecting with segment are relatively cheaper
than segment. Mixpanel for example will be as expensive as segment. for e.g.:

if you have 100K users, track 10 Events mer month, you are at 1M event, which
will cost you $ 100 on segment based on MTUs and $100 on mixpanel based on 1M
events.

What are the services you are currently using?

[Disclaimer] I am working on building a new analytics platform myself, purely
on the data drill-down, dashboards and reporting etc. Cost of ingestion is
relatively high, and segment is actually one of the cheaper pure ingestion
service I am aware off.

------
jackgolding
Snowplow and GA. Used KissMetrics, not a fan.

I'm interested in how people use a combination of server side and client side
tracking. Everything in my jurisdiction is front end.

~~~
ggreenbe
We use new relic to track backend stats in addition to frontend performance.

GA for frontend.

------
Nilef
[https://www.popcornmetrics.com/](https://www.popcornmetrics.com/)?

------
iamdave
It's not for everyone price wise, but we use NewRelic and I absolutely love
it.

